# psychedelic cherry



## pvwoodcrafts (Jan 18, 2022)

Is there a name for the figure shown in these boards?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2022)

Kinda like quilt. Purdy no matter what it's called

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 18, 2022)

Yes, it's WOW!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2022)

Or blister

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2022)

^this per Eric. There are some however hints and tendency of “blurring the lines” of pomelle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jan 18, 2022)

I've seen a lot of figured cherry but never anything like this. Got their brothers in the kiln now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scootac (Jan 18, 2022)

It's called junk or trash.
I'll come down and take that ugly crap off your hands.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2022)

Ok the one major question is....YOU SELLING ANY?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jan 18, 2022)

considering it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 18, 2022)

In the old days they called that Google Earth


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2022)

“The psychedelic cherry trip would have heightened the rapture and made it more a mind expandable experience” if you were playing in the background “White Rabbit”, “Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds”, “Within You Without You”, “Strawberry Fields Forever”, “Crimson and Clover”, “Purple Haze”, “Breathe” or fill in the blank with your fave(s)…………..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

scootac said:


> It's called junk or trash.
> I'll come down and take that ugly crap off your hands.


If he can't make it in time, I would be willing to try to arrange a haul away for you...


----------



## scootac (Jan 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If he can't make it in time, I would be willing to try to arrange a haul away for you...


I left half an hour ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 18, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> fill in the blank with your fave(s)…………..







Sorry, I couldn't help it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 18, 2022)

I call it Durfey Lust Enhancer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2022)

^I dig that groove @rob3232 . Do you know why Donovan the singer is the only one filmed on stage? I will leave that to your imagination. But the drummer section is on point as he was hitting those drum fills all over the entire song- I would like what he is in if it would allow me to play like that on my guitar fills for the 2:53 length of the song. The guitarist for sure was having an experience judging by his fills of “airy, slurry, whinny, drone like stoned tone”.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2022)

scootac said:


> I left half an hour ago!


Knock, knock...


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jan 19, 2022)

Guess I better head up to see Mike soon :)
Just as a public service, Oakland is only open to local residents this time of year.
It's a shame you folks won't be able to get in line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cliff. (Jan 19, 2022)

Whoa Nelly,
That is WG Wild Grain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2022)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Is there a name for the figure shown in these boards?


Just "figured" --- not all figures are classifiable and this one is non-specific.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 19, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ok the one major question is....YOU SELLING ANY?





pvwoodcrafts said:


> considering it



I'd be in line for purchasing that! Wow!


----------

